# Overnighter dumping grouds



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Left out of Pensacola pass at 7pm sat evening south for the dumping grounds for some swording. Perfect drift in blue water and not a single bite all night. Woke up early and headed south to find this temp break we saw on Hiltons. Finally come across it just north of the double nipple. Perfect blue water push with a line for miles and miles. Trolled 6 hours with only 1 mystery knock down. A lot of work to produce no fish but I guess that's fishing for ya. Take the good with the bad. We did see a big sunfish on the top which was really cool. Ive never personally seen one in person but it was a very cool sight. After trolling we saw a log and picked up a few chickens to get something on the boat. Did some deep dropping on the way in and picked up a few tiles, snowies, and snapper. No swords or nothing trolling but still a great day on the water with some great friends. Pics to follow if I can get my laptop to work. We'll hit em again Thursday if weather holds.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Spent all day at the Spur on Sunday (yesterday). Same thing. Nada. Oh, one chicken dolphin we found while cleaning the Tuna Line, LOL!

Pretty day with calm seas, and hey, we were offshore. Life is good!


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Here are a few pics from last sunday. We caught 2 yellow fin and a couple dolphin along with some bottom stuff


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

You guys turned a slow trip into a winner! Good for you for banging it out. We trolled only and paid the price. Literally, haha.


----------

